# Hella Automatic Headlight Adjuster



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Someone in Germany was telling me about this electronic Headlight leveling system for ANY car
He was telling me alot of E30 owners with the hydraulic headlight height adjustment system remove the buggy hydraulic system and replace it with this.
I could not find any info on it at Hella.com
Its supposed to work with HIDs and most modern cars with HIDs have it already
Anyone know of an electronic height adjustment system that can be bought for cars not-so-equipped?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Hella Automatic Headlight Adjuster (Chapel)*

I'm not sure, but I have a feeling that Hella's new system only is applicable for vehicles with manually adjustable headlights, not for cars that never has had range adjusters at all. This should not be a problem with your E30.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

yeah, e30s had range adjusters, but mine doesnt (stupid USA)
I heard that ALL cars in Germany with an HID conversion REQUIRE this auto levelling system to pass TuV


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Not only Germany, but all of Europe, we have the same lighting laws across the continent.
Germany also has had mandatory range adjusters since late 80s, either manually or automatically. This has not been enforced anywhere else in Europe, to my knowledge, except for the HID equipped cars.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

so, do you know of any place that makes these retrofit range kits?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I only know of Hella's kit. It is mentioned in a some 2003 Hella catalogue I have somewhere, but there was basically no info on the kit itself IIRC. I also looked through the 2004 catalogue (downloadable) but couldnt find this new kit.
In addition to the kit I guess you need the stock levelling motors for the lights. I guess Cullen can get you the motors.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

someone told me the E34 had an ELECTRONIC leveling system as opposed to the flawed E30 HYDRAULIC leveling system.
I tred looking through the BMW ETK for the E34, Im not seeing it though. I dont know what years the E34 had it if they had it at all (E34s had the same lights as E30s)
Id assume its in the lighting category (63) but I dont see anything


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Anyone have any info?


----------



## SLOVW (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Some people mention getting auto-leveling kits in this thread.. hope this helps. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify


----------



## erad (Aug 12, 2002)

*Hella Headlamp levelling system*

My Hella DE's came with instructions that gave you one of two options, one with the Autoleveling and one without. There is a mechanical servo that would spin the rod that adjusts the pitch of the beam, higher or lower as it were. 
So evidentally it was either an option or standard on B3 Passats. Wish I had a scanner to show the paper details. When I saw it at first I was really intrigued and somewhat jealous of the European community as a whole...till I installed them that is and was satisfied with the dramatic increase the hella De's had over my stock beams.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (SLOVW)*

thanks


----------



## 20AE #0911 (Jun 2, 2003)

PG Performance has the Hella Universal Kit you are refering to. see them at http://www.pgperformance.com


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

where on the site?


----------



## erad (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

http://www.pgperformance.com/switches.htm


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

the Mk4 system would be universal?


----------



## 20AE #0911 (Jun 2, 2003)

Dude, why don't you pick up the phone and call their toll free number. Paul at PGP can answer all your questions.


----------



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Anyone have any info?

I have seen several of these sets for sale on German ebay over the last year.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

what are they sold as?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

We have the universal auto leveling kits from Hella as well as the OEM manual leveling kits too
If you are interested please let me know via e-mail
Cheers


----------

